# Occupant load



## cda (Jul 26, 2017)

Since Occupant load is the subject lately,

Coin operated type laundry facility,  where there is nothing but washers and dryers open to the general public,

Occupant load factor to use???


----------



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2017)

That's a good one..........number of machines, plus the waiting area at chairs only (7) for the total?

Seems like it could be high, but I have seen some packed Laundromats.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2017)

in the past, I Have Subtracted the Machine spaces and assumed business area ===> 100 SQ.FT. per person


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 27, 2017)

It's been years since I used laundromats regularly, but I think most people used 2 or more machines at a time, and few stayed the whole time.  Maybe one person per 4 machines would be reasonable.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 27, 2017)

Not if they bring the "little ones" which they often do, depending on the surrounding community.
Worse case, one person per washer.


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 27, 2017)

It should be noted that there is no exact science as to how occupant load factors are applied to a particular space - it is largely based on reason and usage of the space.  Just because a space is a dry cleaner with seating doesn't mean that 100 gross sq. ft./person is applied throughout for the business use.  The occupant load factor(s) that is applied should always be based on how the space is used - not the occupancy classification.

That all being said, for a space such as this I would break it out into two different occupant load factors that are typical to such a space.  That is: 100 gross square feet/person for all areas other than where seating occurs.  Area used for seating I would apply 7 net sq. ft./person.

Using the 2015 IBC as an example: https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1004


----------

